

The Great Seal Bug: How Theremin Eavesdropped On US Ambassador - georgecmu
http://www.spybusters.com/Great_Seal_Bug.html

======
Zenst
Realy nice read, lots of interesting and insightful details and gives a good
insight into the whole cold-war life and times.

I have worked with a modern sweeper team and can only imagine how hard it was
to detect passive/active bugs of this type at the time. Today it is even more
crafty with added delays, non-metalic mic's and other wonderfuly brilliant
tricks to stop the bugs being detected. Of note your bug detection gear needs
to be tested and approved as you could of brought it from a supplier who has
handicapped it to not detect there bugs.

As for the future, well if you could remotly tap into the human beings
brainwaves then you have access to a great stereo-mic. Large steel supports in
buildings and reinforced concrete also act as nice ariels if abused right.
There realy is no limit.

If you have a secret and the person who wants that secret has unlimited
resources and talent then it wont be a secret for long.

